# Windows-Schutzfehler--



## brel (9. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich brauche wohl einen echten Experten. 
In Abständen (nicht immer) kommt beim Hochfahren (98SE) "Windows-Schutzfehler. Starten Sie neu." Keine weiteren Angaben. Beim Neustart wird im abgesicherten Modus gestartet. Dann bei Neustart aus dem abgesicherten--dasselbe.
Mit scanreg /restore (allerdings nur mit Hilfe der Startdiskette, direkt funktioniert das nicht!) kann ich das Problem beheben, allerdings nur für kurze Zeit, dann tritt es wieder auf. Ich Computer-Halbidiot schließe daraus, dass es eigentlich kein Hardwarefehler sein kann. Die Arbeitsspeicher habe ich schon gecheckt (indem ich jeweils einen entfernt habe), sollten nicht beide kaputt sein, kann es daran nicht liegen. Platt gemacht haben wir die Kiste auch schon, aber nach einer Weile kam es doch wieder.
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Razorhawk (9. September 2004)

Windows 98 runternehmen und eine neueres Betriebssystem raufmachen.
Ich finde 98SE sowas von instabil.
Wenns ein älterer PC ist und XP zu hohe anforderungen hat für den PC, dann mach dir doch Windows ME rauf.
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es stabiler.


----------



## brel (9. September 2004)

Danke für deine Antwort. Eigentlich habe ich ansonsten keine Schwierigkeiten mit 98SE, da kenne ich mich halbwegs aus. Wenn aber gar nichts hilft, werde ich deinen Rat befolgen. Am PC soll's nicht liegen, der ist fit.


----------

